# What kind of joint is this?



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I recently made a small project and didn't want to just use butt joints, so I put a rabbet at the end of each piece and fit them together with glue. Is there a name for this sort of joint? I can't find any named examples of it. A double rabbet joint maybe?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's what I call it.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Dont be shy- name it after yourself. There are Maloof chairs, Moxon wises, Robou benches etc.

I think "a Rutan joint" sounds cool!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I think I prefer 'Double rabbet' then. Folks have enough trouble pronouncing my last name correctly. I don't want to exacerbate the problem. ;-)


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I've always called it a "corner lap". That's what Pop called it anyway.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I am going to incorporate this joint in an upcoming project and shall christen said joint, The Rutan Double Lap.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lop eared bunny joint.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

@ Dallas: LOL!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Well, at one web site this was called a rabbit joint, then on another it was a dado, so perhaps it's a rabbited dado, or a dadoed rabbit, or maybe a half blind rabbit.

I found this however, calling it a complex rabbit. ( http://www.raygirling.com/wwjoints.htm )


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

It's a complex rabbet joint then. I still like Double Rabbet.


----------

